# Can installing roms damage my phone?



## kill00 (Mar 27, 2012)

I love installing different roms on my phone. I usually keep a rom for a few months on my phone. Currently I have MIuiv4

I was just wondering if I can somehow damage my phone by installing roms w/ ICS? I do not overclock or anything and I just install the rom.

Let me know thanks.


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

The only harm that can be done is bricking your phone, and that is fixed by a simple SBF.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Right. The only time I've ever seen any issue was with deVortex's X which seemed his internal flash memory got busted. However I'm pretty sure that was more hardware failure. Your flash memory can break after enough re-writes, but when it happened to deVortex someone was stating it was around a million rewrites... so I don't think that's too much to worry about. LOL


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn. A million rewrites? Holy Shizz

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BeboSaab (Apr 27, 2012)

You can get things working pretty well with an SBF, but flashing between nightlies has left my phone without a part of Wi Fi installed on it, and there isn't really any place to get the files except for a sticky thread on this forum. I can connect to WiFi but its screwy with multiple MAC addresses and the fix on this forum doesn't fix it yet, someone is working on it.

So yes it's pretty hard to "break" the phone, but it is possible to do things to it that an SBF won't fix like my WiFi problem.


----------



## BeboSaab (Apr 27, 2012)

Never mind, WizardofOS made me a zip file for my specific issue and now its taken care of.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5650-wip-guide-nvs-map-creation-aka-how-i-fixed-my-wifimac-issues/page__st__100


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

BeboSaab said:


> Never mind, WizardofOS made me a zip file for my specific issue and now its taken care of.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5650-wip-guide-nvs-map-creation-aka-how-i-fixed-my-wifimac-issues/page__st__100


FYI that WIFI issue is one with Moto's firmware, so it can happen even on stock. That is the advantage of rooting, we can fix their errors.

Sent from my Super Shadow MIUI


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it does more good than anything. All our phones are constantly cleaned out and organized... Have you ever gone through an android phone owned by someone that doesn't do this? Over half the time its packed with useless junk that THEY don't even know where it came from.... Makes me want to throw their phone in a lake hahaha. 
ALTHOUGH
I can't oc my phone past 1150 anymore. I ran it on 1450 for way to long I guess.. It just freezes on anything higher now. On every ROM. Oh well, ics is good enough to make me not care anyways, and my cracked screen means new phone soon hahaha. 
But, I personally think that regular flashing is good for it. Maybe not for your volume buttons, but better than nothing for sure 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well when I first installed gummy 1.0 I just about smashed the phone durring the boot animation.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

> Well when I first installed gummy 1.0 I just about smashed the phone durring the boot animation.


 I've heard stories about phones calling their owners obscene names during boot animations....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BeboSaab (Apr 27, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> FYI that WIFI issue is one with Moto's firmware, so it can happen even on stock. That is the advantage of rooting, we can fix their errors.
> 
> Sent from my Super Shadow MIUI


kind of, I haven't seen anyone on stock firmware get their wlan_cu file deleted, only the nvs_map.bin which can be regenerated. When you lose the file that regenerates the nvs file you're kinda screwed, and I think that only came from flashing a bunch of nightlies on all three ICS Roms right now.

Flashing seems pretty safe right now, I can't think of anything else that can't be restored by SBF.


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

BeboSaab said:


> kind of, I haven't seen anyone on stock firmware get their wlan_cu file deleted, only the nvs_map.bin which can be regenerated. When you lose the file that regenerates the nvs file you're kinda screwed, and I think that only came from flashing a bunch of nightlies on all three ICS Roms right now.
> 
> Flashing seems pretty safe right now, I can't think of anything else that can't be restored by SBF.


I'm fairly sure the sanity in people's minds can't be SBF'd back into place... Motorola kinda broke that one.


----------

